# Fotografare



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

Io fotografo per non dimenticare, per non lasciar scivolare immediatamente un’emozione laddove volge il destino di tutti, verso l’oblìo.
Fermare un’emozione nel tempo, lo risottolineo perchè è quella la cosa che m’incanta.
Fermare il ricordo in uno scatto, congelare l’istante è una possibilità che ha il sapore di sublime.
*Anna Pianura, fotografia umanista

e voi amate fotografare ?
perché ?
*


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Mi piace molto.
Mi piacciono i colori, mi piacciono i paesaggi e mi piace molto fotografare sempre punti di vista nuovi.


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Eh, lasciam stare... Io ho la mano tremula, diciamo che ho un talento all'incontrario per la fotografia. Il talento della foto sfocata, mossa e in controluce :carneval:. Però, mai arrendersi... :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh, lasciam stare... Io ho la mano tremula, diciamo che ho un talento all'incontrario per la fotografia. Il talento della foto sfocata, mossa e in controluce :carneval:. Però, mai arrendersi... :sonar:


Ma tu devi dire che l'effetto è voluto!!!


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu devi dire che l'effetto è voluto!!!


Infatti, infatti... la mia in fondo è una cifra stilistica personale, una poetica artistica incompresa. :lipstick:



Spoiler



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti, infatti... la mia in fondo è una cifra stilistica personale, una poetica artistica incompresa. :lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne ho fatta una a Parigi che è venuta mossissima, ma c'ha il suo perchè...mi vanto di averla fatta appositamente così...tanto chi lo sa che stavo cadendo per farla?!


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne ho fatta una a Parigi che è venuta mossissima, ma c'ha il suo perchè...mi vanto di averla fatta appositamente così...tanto chi lo sa che stavo cadendo per farla?!


Un pezzo unico... ma checcefai con David La Chapelle, oh!! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un pezzo unico... ma checcefai con David La Chapelle, oh!! :carneval:


Guarda un po'...
A me piace e non so il perchè, ma non è centrata come volevo ed è mossa e c'è gente che non doveva esserci...mi dà però l'idea di disegno, ecco perchè mi piace!
La cosa divertente è che ho voluto prendere la folata di vento per il vestito che si è alzato e ho rischiato di sbattere il muso a terra!


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda un po'...
> A me piace e non so il perchè, ma non è centrata come volevo ed è mossa e c'è gente che non doveva esserci...mi dà però l'idea di disegno, ecco perchè mi piace!
> La cosa divertente è che ho voluto prendere la folata di vento per il vestito che si è alzato e ho rischiato di sbattere il muso a terra!


Molto bella davvero! Ben venga il rischio di una caduta quando l'effetto è questo :yes:


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

il mosso voluto o il panning sono un'altra cosa, in effetti.
tu hai avuto solo qualche problema con la luce
i tipi erano in posa per un sevizio di qualcuno?


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mosso voluto o il panning sono un'altra cosa, in effetti.
> tu hai avuto solo qualche problema con la luce
> i tipi erano in posa per un sevizio di qualcuno?


Non posso nemmeno dire che sono autodidatta perchè ancora non ci ho capito nulla, con la luce faccio decisamente ancora vari casini anche se mi piace giocarci un po'!
Su certi effetti voluti ho ancora mooooooooooooooooooooooltissimo da imparare. 
Sì erano in posa e io ne ho approfittato perchè mi era proprio piaciuto il momento. Solo che ho perso l'equilibrio e il momento è svanito!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

E' una delle mie passioni, la fotografia.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Novembre 2014)

Amo fotografare ...
mi esprimo fotografando 
creo storie 
congelo l'attimo 
trasmetto le mie emozioni 

ora mi mi sto dedicando al time lapse 
ma ci vuole un sacco di tempo e pazienza


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *
> 
> e voi amate fotografare ?
> perché ?
> *


Perché mi fa sentire bene.


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non posso nemmeno dire che sono autodidatta perchè ancora non ci ho capito nulla, con la luce faccio decisamente ancora vari casini anche se mi piace giocarci un po'!
> Su certi effetti voluti ho ancora mooooooooooooooooooooooltissimo da imparare.
> Sì erano in posa e io ne ho approfittato perchè mi era proprio piaciuto il momento. Solo che ho perso l'equilibrio e il momento è svanito!


Senza un appoggio stabile o un treppiede, essendo in notturna, era altamente probabile che ti venisse mossa, anche alzando il valore iso.
Se avessi scattato con un tempo di esposizione leggermente lungo ma con la fotocamera stabile, avresti avuto un effetto molto bello. Il movimento dei ballerini ma il fondo a fuoco. 
Comunque mi piace, hai carpito un bel momento


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

Fujifilm serie x, alzi gli ISO e usi un obiettivo come il 35 1,4...
Il treppiedi diventa praticamente inutile o quasi.
Mi son fatto un sistema Fuji... gran macchine.
Sto riutilizzando per i ritratti dei vecchi obiettivi luminosi... sfocati fantastici.
Per i ritratti... molta tridimensionalità.
Quasi a livello vecchie dia proiettate.


----------



## Nicka (5 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Senza un appoggio stabile o un treppiede, essendo in notturna, era altamente probabile che ti venisse mossa, anche alzando il valore iso.
> Se avessi scattato con un tempo di esposizione leggermente lungo ma con la fotocamera stabile, avresti avuto un effetto molto bello. Il movimento dei ballerini ma il fondo a fuoco.
> Comunque mi piace, hai carpito un bel momento


Ti ringrazio! 
Il treppiede è uno dei miei prossimi acquisti...a me piacciono tantissimo le foto in notturna e i giochi di iso.
Faccio dei disastri spesso e volentieri perchè voglio imparare a fotografare in modalità manuale, ma qualcosina ogni tanto mi esce discreta.
Ah, mi piacciono molto le simmetrie e cerco di scorgere i giochi simmetrici nelle scene che mi si presentano.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2014)

L'ultima generazione arrivi a 6400 ISO tranquillo o quasi.
Fai foto impensabili solo qualche anno fa.
Ovviamente su reflex e mirrorless con sensori moderni.
Con la 40d arrivavo a 800 iso max, poi il rumore era eccessivo.
Con la X-E1 3200 sono ISO accettabili.


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fujifilm serie x, alzi gli ISO e usi un obiettivo come il 35 1,4...
> Il treppiedi diventa praticamente inutile o quasi.
> Mi son fatto un sistema Fuji... gran macchine.
> Sto riutilizzando per i ritratti dei vecchi obiettivi luminosi... sfocati fantastici.
> ...


Obiettivi luminosi e valore iso più alto aiuta sì, se riesci a contenere il rumore.

Ma per le lunghe esposizioni il treppiede serve per forza!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Novembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XjVwA1UKBzA]http://youtu.be/XjVwA1UKBzA[/video]

questo è stupendo


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio!
> Il treppiede è uno dei miei prossimi acquisti...a me piacciono tantissimo le foto in notturna e i giochi di iso.
> Faccio dei disastri spesso e volentieri perchè voglio imparare a fotografare in modalità manuale, ma qualcosina ogni tanto mi esce discreta.
> Ah, mi piacciono molto le simmetrie e cerco di scorgere i giochi simmetrici nelle scene che mi si presentano.


Fai bene, se non si sperimenta non si impara


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;XjVwA1UKBzA]http://youtu.be/XjVwA1UKBzA[/video]
> 
> questo è stupendo


Sì


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi piace molto.
> Mi piacciono i colori, mi piacciono i paesaggi e mi piace molto fotografare sempre punti di vista nuovi.


:up:
bene. Avrà quindi ben chiara la diversità fra guardare e vedere....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh, lasciam stare... Io ho la mano tremula, diciamo che ho un talento all'incontrario per la fotografia. Il talento della foto sfocata, mossa e in controluce :carneval:. Però, mai arrendersi... :sonar:


Certo..occorre un po' di esercizio !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda un po'...
> A me piace e non so il perchè, ma non è centrata come volevo ed è mossa e c'è gente che non doveva esserci...mi dà però l'idea di disegno, ecco perchè mi piace!
> La cosa divertente è che ho voluto prendere la folata di vento per il vestito che si è alzato e ho rischiato di sbattere il muso a terra!


che bella molto interessante ! Non sempre una foto per essere bella deve essere perfetta.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ultima generazione arrivi a* 6400 I*SO tranquillo o quasi.
> Fai foto impensabili solo qualche anno fa.
> Ovviamente su reflex e mirrorless con sensori moderni.
> Con la 40d arrivavo a 800 iso max, poi il rumore era eccessivo.
> Con la X-E1 3200 sono ISO accettabili.


D4S fai pure 10.000 
impensabili a dir poco


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Amo fotografare ...
> *mi esprimo fotografando
> creo storie
> congelo l'attimo
> ...


fantastico questo è la fotografia.
del time lapse ne so poco...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Perché mi fa sentire bene.
> View attachment 9458


:up:bellissima foto. il bianco e nero poi ha il suo grande fascino


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fujifilm serie x, alzi gli ISO e usi un obiettivo come il 35 1,4...
> Il treppiedi diventa praticamente inutile o quasi.
> Mi son fatto un sistema Fuji... gran macchine.
> Sto riutilizzando per i ritratti dei vecchi obiettivi luminosi... sfocati fantastici.
> ...


sei un professionista...


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;XjVwA1UKBzA]http://youtu.be/XjVwA1UKBzA[/video]
> 
> questo è stupendo



:dorme:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Obiettivi luminosi e valore iso più alto aiuta sì, se riesci a contenere il rumore.
> 
> Ma per le lunghe esposizioni il treppiede serve per forza!


Il rumore il più delle volte si può correggere in post produzione...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;XjVwA1UKBzA]http://youtu.be/XjVwA1UKBzA[/video]
> 
> questo è stupendo


strabello


----------



## Rudra (5 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> :up:bellissima foto. il bianco e nero poi ha il suo grande fascino


Grazie 



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Il rumore il più delle volte si può correggere in post produzione...


Sì, certo. Ma se possibile cerco di evitare.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:
			
		

> Sì, certo. Ma se possibile cerco di evitare.


Nemmeno mi accanisco con la post produzione. O meglio mi piacciano quando necessari piccoli ritocchi mirati a migliorare, esaltare un particolare o a minimizzare un difetto ( quando possibile).
Non mi piacciono le fotografie eccessivamente ritoccate, in quanto poi non è più la "tua foto".


----------



## aristocat (5 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Certo..occorre un po' di esercizio !


Ti ringrazio per l'incoraggiamento....  :mexican:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'incoraggiamento....  :mexican:


aristocat, facciamoci coraggio.. il grande fotografo Henri Cartier-Bresson, disse che le prime 10.000 foto sono le peggiori !!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Novembre 2014)

Fotografare è...poesia.


----------



## Rudra (7 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Fotografare è...poesia.
> View attachment 9460


Bella 


E' anche un po' evasione


----------



## Hellseven (7 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io fotografo per non dimenticare, per non lasciar scivolare immediatamente un’emozione laddove volge il destino di tutti, verso l’oblìo.
> Fermare un’emozione nel tempo, lo risottolineo perchè è quella la cosa che m’incanta.
> Fermare il ricordo in uno scatto, congelare l’istante è una possibilità che ha il sapore di sublime.
> *Anna Pianura, fotografia umanista
> ...


No.
Ma ho deciso di iniziare. Dall'ABC
Mi aiuti?


----------



## Cattivik (7 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io fotografo per non dimenticare, per non lasciar scivolare immediatamente un’emozione laddove volge il destino di tutti, verso l’oblìo.
> Fermare un’emozione nel tempo, lo risottolineo perchè è quella la cosa che m’incanta.
> Fermare il ricordo in uno scatto, congelare l’istante è una possibilità che ha il sapore di sublime.
> *Anna Pianura, fotografia umanista
> ...


Si mi piace molto.

Sono sempre di corsa... fotografare non è il fine... ma il mezzo per fermarsi a guardare osservare...

Cattivik


----------



## LucyLiu (7 Novembre 2014)

si vive freneticamente e rischiamo di perderci la bellezza che ci circonda....


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> si vive freneticamente e rischiamo di perderci la bellezza che ci circonda....
> 
> View attachment 9469View attachment 9470
> View attachment 9467 View attachment 9468



IO vivo  otto mesi all'anno in un posto simile.  Gli altri quattro in un luogo molto tranquillo e nel verde.


----------



## LucyLiu (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO vivo  otto mesi all'anno in un posto simile.  Gli altri quattro in un luogo molto tranquillo e nel verde.


le foto sono di quattro posti diversi, tutti meravigliosi per me perchè legati a bei ricordi...


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io fotografo per non dimenticare, per non lasciar scivolare immediatamente un’emozione laddove volge il destino di tutti, verso l’oblìo.
> Fermare un’emozione nel tempo, lo risottolineo perchè è quella la cosa che m’incanta.
> Fermare il ricordo in uno scatto, congelare l’istante è una possibilità che ha il sapore di sublime.
> *Anna Pianura, fotografia umanista
> ...


SI. E' una mia grandissima passione, alla quale purtroppo posso dedicare poco tempo.
Fotografare non è solo un fatto tecnico, è letteratura, scrive indelebilmente una frase, racconta una storia, lancia una sfida già perduta ma dignitosa all'oblio del tempo che scorre, che inghiotte e trasforma la nostra vita.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (8 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Bella
> 
> 
> E' anche un po' evasione


:up:splendido scatto !!!



Hellseven ha detto:


> No.
> Ma ho deciso di iniziare. Dall'ABC
> Mi aiuti?


perché no. Non sono un fenomeno.. ma qualcosina so. Altri utenti qui mi sembrano esperti...insomma fra tutti !

hai una reflex ?



Cattivik ha detto:


> Si mi piace molto.
> 
> *Sono sempre di corsa... fotografare non è il fine... ma il mezzo per fermarsi a guardare osservare...
> 
> ...


bellissimi scatti complimenti ! 
Condivido il tuo pensiero, quando ti appassioni di fotografia ti devi fermare, per forza. Allora lì vedi davvero quante cose belle ti sei perso.



LucyLiu ha detto:


> si vive freneticamente e rischiamo di perderci la bellezza che ci circonda....
> 
> View attachment 9469View attachment 9470
> View attachment 9467 View attachment 9468


come diceva Cattivik... la fotografia è il mezzo per rallentare i ritmi.. fermarsi, osservare... godere di quello che i nostri occhi spesso non riescono a vedere..



LucyLiu ha detto:


> le foto sono di quattro posti diversi, tutti meravigliosi per me perchè legati a bei ricordi...


Altro grande potere della fotografia, fermare l'attimo... e regalare l'emozione di un ricordo.



spleen ha detto:


> SI. E' una mia grandissima passione, alla quale purtroppo posso dedicare poco tempo.
> *Fotografare non è solo un fatto tecnico, è letteratura, scrive indelebilmente una frase, racconta una storia, lancia una sfida già perduta ma dignitosa all'oblio del tempo che scorre, che inghiotte e trasforma la nostra vita*.


D'accordissimo con te. Complimenti per i tuoi scatti, il b/n ha sempre un fascino speciale:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Novembre 2014)

A cosa serve una grande profondità di campo se non c’è un’adeguata profondità di sentimento? 
*Eugene Smith*


----------



## spleen (11 Novembre 2014)

Il bianco e nero mette in risalto le trame, i disegni, la "tessitura" di una immagine.
E' questo che adoro nel B/N, è questo che mi spinge spessissimo ad usarlo al posto del colore.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO vivo  otto mesi all'anno in un posto simile.  Gli altri quattro in un luogo molto tranquillo e nel verde.


Oh! 
Che invidia
Che privilegio vedere il mare ogni giorno


----------



## Buscopann (12 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Oh!
> Che invidia
> Che privilegio vedere il mare ogni giorno


Dopo un po' ti abitui anche a quello.
Ti manca solo quando no lo vedi per troppi giorni.

Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Il bianco e nero mette in risalto le trame, i disegni, la "tessitura" di una immagine.
> E' questo che adoro nel B/N, è questo che mi spinge spessissimo ad usarlo al posto del colore.






Il mondo è a colori, ma la realtà è in bianco e nero.
[Wenders]


----------



## Rudra (13 Novembre 2014)

Ma siete bravissimi.

Aggiungo un po' di colore, notturno
Vista notturna sulla Ribeira di Porto, da Vila Nova de Gaia






E vista notturna su Castel Sant'Angelo, Roma


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Ma siete bravissimi.
> 
> Aggiungo un po' di colore, notturno
> Vista notturna sulla Ribeira di Porto, da Vila Nova de Gaia
> ...


splendidi scatti. :up::up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Novembre 2014)

Il desiderio di scoprire, la voglia di emozionare, il gusto di catturare: tre concetti che riassumono l’arte della fotografia.
[Helmut Newton]
uno dei miei soggetti preferiti... fiori !


----------



## disincantata (13 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo un po' ti abitui anche a quello.
> Ti manca solo quando non lo vedi per troppi giorni.
> 
> Buscopann


O sono strana  o non so perche' io ogni mattina quando spalanco  le ante resto incantata.    Eppure sono trent'anni che vedo quel 
l'angolo di mondo.


Infatti mi manca in questo periodo. Figuriamoci  poi con questo tempo.  

Mentre l'effetto abitudine me lo fa il lago.   Ci sono nata.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O sono strana  o non so perche' io ogni mattina quando spalanco  le ante resto incantata.    Eppure sono trent'anni che vedo quel
> l'angolo di mondo.
> 
> 
> ...


Vorrei avere anch'io la fortuna di spalancare le ante al mattino e di poter guardare il mare : un'emozione unica.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O sono strana  o non so perche' io ogni mattina quando spalanco  le ante resto incantata.    Eppure sono trent'anni che vedo quel
> l'angolo di mondo.
> 
> 
> ...





Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Vorrei avere anch'io la fortuna di spalancare le ante al mattino e di poter guardare il mare : un'emozione unica.


Avete un anima poetica che probabilmente non mi appartiene.

All'ultimo anno di Università per sei mesi mi alzavo dal letto al mattino e vedevo la Tour Eiffel. Mi ricordo che le prime settimane la contemplavo prima di coricarmi, tutte le sere, illuminata, come un totem che si ergeva in mezzo ai tetti delle casi.
Quando me ne sono andato della Tour Eiffel non me ne fregava niente da molto tempo. Era diventata quasi invisibile ai miei occhi, come un quadro appeso alle pareti che è lì da anni e che dopo un po' non noti quasi più.

Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete un anima poetica che probabilmente non mi appartiene.
> 
> All'ultimo anno di Università per sei mesi mi alzavo dal letto al mattino e vedevo la Tour Eiffel. Mi ricordo che le prime settimane la contemplavo prima di coricarmi, tutte le sere, illuminata, come un totem che si ergeva in mezzo ai tetti delle casi.
> Quando me ne sono andato della Tour Eiffel non me ne fregava niente da molto tempo. Era diventata quasi invisibile ai miei occhi, come un quadro appeso alle pareti che è lì da anni e che dopo un po' non noti quasi più.
> ...


Senza nulla togliere alla bellezza, al fascino alla maestosità della Tour Eiffel resta comunque statica, sempre uguale.
*Il mare è diverso ogni giorno*, a secondo del tempo assume colori diversi, in base alle  correnti o alle  maree, è calmo o infuriato, e poi c'è il suo rumore... 
Io non mi stanco mai di guardarlo. Su di me ha un effetto rilassante.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere alla bellezza, al fascino alla maestosità della Tour Eiffel resta comunque statica, sempre uguale.
> *Il mare è diverso ogni giorno*, a secondo del tempo assume colori diversi, in base alle  correnti o alle  maree, è calmo o infuriato, e poi c'è il suo rumore...
> Io non mi stanco mai di guardarlo. Su di me ha un effetto rilassante.


Verissimo
Mi manca tanto il mare. Lo adoro, mi rilassa mi fa sognare ...


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Verissimo
> Mi manca tanto il mare. Lo adoro, mi rilassa mi fa sognare ...


A me, il 'mio' mare, fa dimenticare il mondo!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Verissimo
> Mi manca tanto il mare. Lo adoro, mi rilassa mi fa sognare ...





disincantata ha detto:


> A me, il 'mio' mare, fa dimenticare il mondo!


:up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Senza nulla togliere alla bellezza, al fascino alla maestosità della Tour Eiffel resta comunque statica, sempre uguale.
> *Il mare è diverso ogni giorno*, a secondo del tempo assume colori diversi, in base alle  correnti o alle  maree, è calmo o infuriato, e poi c'è il suo rumore...
> Io non mi stanco mai di guardarlo. Su di me ha un effetto rilassante.


Sul neretto hai ragione.
sul fatto che la Tour Eiffel sia bella invece no. E' 'na cacata. Però è una grande icona. Forse il monumento più famoso del mondo. E le icone hanno sempre un grande fascino, anche se son brutte.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete un anima poetica che probabilmente non mi appartiene.
> 
> All'ultimo anno di Università per sei mesi mi alzavo dal letto al mattino e vedevo la Tour Eiffel. Mi ricordo che le prime settimane la contemplavo prima di coricarmi, tutte le sere, illuminata, come un totem che si ergeva in mezzo ai tetti delle casi.
> Quando me ne sono andato della Tour Eiffel non me ne fregava niente da molto tempo. Era diventata quasi invisibile ai miei occhi, come un quadro appeso alle pareti che è lì da anni e che dopo un po' non noti quasi più.
> ...



Saro'' strana   ma a me non ha fatto nessun effetto la prima ed unica volta che l'ho vista.  MI sono piaciute piu' altre zone di Parigi ma senza crearmi rimpianti o nostalgia.
Neppure  di Londra.
Mentre so cosa sia il mal di Sardegna.  Ne soffro poco ora perche' ci sto mesi e mesi.  Anni fa era davvero vera nostalgia.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sul neretto hai ragione.
> sul fatto che la Tour Eiffel sia bella invece no. E' 'na cacata. Però è una grande icona. Forse il monumento più famoso del mondo. E le icone hanno sempre un grande fascino, anche se son brutte.
> 
> Buscopann


Il giudizio è sempre opinabile, Che sia un'icona hai ragione, così come lo sono tanti altri monumenti che caratterizzano una città, penso alla Mole per Torino, al Duomo per Milano, Al Cristo Redentor  per Rio de Janeiro etc.  
Bella da fotografare la Tour Eiffel, quando sono stata a Parigi, ancora non avevo il pallino dello scatto!



disincantata ha detto:


> Saro'' strana   ma a me non ha fatto nessun effetto la prima ed unica volta che l'ho vista.  MI sono piaciute piu' altre zone di Parigi ma senza crearmi rimpianti o nostalgia.
> Neppure  di Londra.
> *Mentre so cosa sia il mal di Sardegna.*  Ne soffro poco ora perche' ci sto mesi e mesi.  Anni fa era davvero vera nostalgia.


Ci sono luoghi in cui si sentiamo a casa.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Il giudizio è sempre opinabile, Che sia un'icona hai ragione, così come lo sono tanti altri monumenti che caratterizzano una città, penso alla Mole per Torino, al Duomo per Milano, Al Cristo Redentor  per Rio de Janeiro etc.
> Bella da fotografare la Tour Eiffel, quando sono stata a Parigi, ancora non avevo il pallino dello scatto!


Allora ti regalo la mia Tour Eiffel!
E' vero, è un grosso fermacarte...



Nella prima si intravede sul fondo l'Hotel Concorde La Fayette, quello bordato di blu...lì nel lontano 1981 venni concepita io!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora ti regalo la mia Tour Eiffel!
> E' vero, è un grosso fermacarte...
> 
> View attachment 9500View attachment 9501
> ...


strabelle! 
poi il particolare dell'Hotel Concorde La Fayette!! :up:


----------



## Rudra (20 Novembre 2014)

Sembrava quasi che mi osservasse così solo soletto con il suo riflesso


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Sembrava quasi che mi osservasse così solo soletto con il suo riflesso


Stupenda! Approffito qua per chiederti: sei a Roma vero? Vieni al raduno del 13?[emoji2]


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Sembrava quasi che mi osservasse così solo soletto con il suo riflesso


bellissima ! Complimenti


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Novembre 2014)

anch'io mi specchio...


----------



## Rudra (21 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Stupenda! Approffito qua per chiederti: sei a Roma vero? Vieni al raduno del 13?[emoji2]


Grazie! Che raduno? 



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> bellissima ! Complimenti


Grazie mille!



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> anch'io mi specchio...
> View attachment 9517


Da incorniciare! Composizione perfetta!!


----------



## drusilla (21 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Grazie! Che raduno?


Vai alla discussione Incontro Natalizio Roma ) Sul Privée credo (spero )


----------



## Rudra (21 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vai alla discussione Incontro Natalizio Roma ) Sul Privée credo (spero )


ok, vado a curiosare


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:
			
		

> Da incorniciare! Composizione perfetta!!


 grazie


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2014)

Io non sono un gran fotografo, però ogni tanto mi riesce qualche colpo di culo come questo



Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2014)

Qualche tramonto..dall'estremo nord a sud

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Novembre 2014)

La magia di Mont-Saint-Michel.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non sono un gran fotografo, però ogni tanto mi riesce qualche colpo di culo come questo
> 
> View attachment 9528
> 
> Buscopann



Hai fermato proprio l'attimo, e quell'attimo lo porterei sempre con te. Questo è il bello della fotografia. Non tutti hanno a disposizione reflex da urlo, o sono padroni della tecnica. Ci sono scatti tecnicamente perfetti, ma non esprimono nulla, non "parlano". Belli invece quegli scatti magari imperfetti, ma che arrivano al cuore, un paesaggio, un sorriso che esplode all'improvviso : impagabile esserci per catturarlo.



Buscopann ha detto:


> View attachment 9529View attachment 9530View attachment 9531
> 
> Qualche tramonto..dall'estremo nord a sud
> 
> Buscopann


 Molto belli



Buscopann ha detto:


> La magia di Mont-Saint-Michel.
> 
> View attachment 9532View attachment 9533


bellissimo e suggestivo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2014)

Non è venuta bene come le vostre , ma nel fiordo più famoso della Norvegia quel giorno era piovigginoso e c'era un po di nebbia ,altra cosa si era in movimento e tirava vento, a proposito non sono un grande intenditore di fotografia ,mi servono solo per ricordare i posti ed il momento vissuto pensate, non cancello neanche quelle che vengono male


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non è venuta bene come le vostre , ma nel fiordo più famoso della Norvegia quel giorno era piovigginoso e c'era un po di nebbia ,altra cosa si era in movimento e tirava vento, a proposito non sono un grande intenditore di fotografia ,*mi servono solo per ricordare i posti ed il momento vissuto pensate, non cancello neanche quelle che vengono male
> *
> View attachment 9535


la trovo bellissima, davvero. Come si diceva in post precedenti, la tecnica non è tutto in una foto. E' bellissimo poter fermare l'attimo, ricordare i posti  in cui siamo stati, la fotografia ci dà questa possibilità.:up:


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

ma come siete bravi! io di tecnica non ci capisco una mazz*, ma guardo le composizioni e sono studiatissime!! complimenti a tutti davvero


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma come siete bravi! io di tecnica non ci capisco una mazz*, ma guardo le composizioni e sono studiatissime!! complimenti a tutti davvero


Macché studiate. Io scatto. Dove cojo cojo :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> View attachment 9538
> 
> View attachment 9539
> 
> View attachment 9540


molto belli. Bellissimo il castello !


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Macché studiate. Io scatto. Dove cojo cojo :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


allora sei fortunato! E comunque, allora hai un buon occhio !


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *allora sei fortunato!* E comunque, allora hai un buon occhio !


Più la prima della seconda. Diciamo che le macchine digitali aiutano tanto. Se la foto fa schifo la cancelli subito e il rullino non finisce mai :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Visto che vi interessa l'argomento:  http://ilcassetto.forumcommunity.net/


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Guardate questa foto, dal archivio Life (trovata nel link che ha messo Brunetta) Non è straordinaria? Dice così tanto, narra una storia...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Guardate questa foto, dal archivio Life (trovata nel link che ha messo Brunetta) Non è straordinaria? Dice così tanto, narra una View attachment 9545storia...


Maremma..sembrano le 3 parche quelle là dietro :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma..sembrano le 3 parche quelle là dietro :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ingrid Bergman a Stromboli... lo scandalo della liaison con Rossellini... la nordica peccatrice[emoji15]


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ingrid Bergman a Stromboli... lo scandalo della liaison con Rossellini... la nordica peccatrice[emoji15]


Non avevo riconosciuto lei e non sapevo la storia. Ma in effetti la si poteva leggere anche senza conoscere i protagonisti e i dettagli.

Buscopann


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che vi interessa l'argomento:  http://ilcassetto.forumcommunity.net/


grazie, interessantissimo.



drusilla ha detto:


> Guardate questa foto, dal archivio Life (trovata nel link che ha messo Brunetta) Non è straordinaria? Dice così tanto, narra una View attachment 9545storia...


splendida davvero.:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ingrid Bergman a Stromboli... lo scandalo della liaison con Rossellini... la nordica peccatrice[emoji15]


Mi ricorda questa foto che si intitila "American girl in Italy". 
Diversa nel contesto, ma simile nel messaggio.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi ricorda questa foto che si intitila "American girl in Italy".
> Diversa nel contesto, ma simile nel messaggio.


A me sembrano molto diverse. Nella prima caso c'è il disprezzo. Nella tua il testosterone si taglia col coltello.

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembrano molto diverse. Nella prima caso c'è il disprezzo. Nella tua il testosterone si taglia col coltello.
> 
> Buscopann


"Apprezzare" in quel modo una che cammina per strada per me è come disprezzarla, o no?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Apprezzare in quel modo una che cammina per strada per me è come disprezzarla, o no?


Direi proprio di no. 
Se guardo un cannolo siciliano nella vetrina della pasticceria con aria sognante non lo sto proprio disprezzando. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no.
> Se guardo un cannolo siciliano nella vetrina della pasticceria con aria sognante non lo sto proprio disprezzando.
> 
> Buscopann


Vallo a dire a quella che è a dieta stretta!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

non ci avevo mai pensato ma non hai tutti i torti.
soprattutto un tempo gli uomini in gruppo mettevano in imbarazzo le donne scherzando pesantemente fra loro mentre presi uno ad uno magari non ne reggevano lo sguardo. 
per lo scandalo di cui si parlava sopra ..la rivale della bergman era la magnani ,vero?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Apprezzare in quel modo una che cammina per strada per me è come disprezzarla, o no?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci avevo mai pensato ma non hai tutti i torti.
> soprattutto un tempo gli uomini in gruppo mettevano in imbarazzo le donne scherzando pesantemente fra loro mentre presi uno ad uno magari non ne reggevano lo sguardo.
> per lo scandalo di cui si parlava sopra ..*la rivale della bergman era la magnani* ,vero?


Sì.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vallo a dire a quella che è a dieta stretta!!


E' tutto per te :carneval:


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


E poi lei era sposata e aveva una figlia, Pia. Nella causa di divorzio hanno messo in mezzo la figlia, credo, e ha scelto il padre.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no.
> Se guardo un cannolo siciliano nella vetrina della pasticceria con aria sognante non lo sto proprio disprezzando.


 C'è qualcosa che ci stai nascondendo, Buscopann? Se metto "I will survive" riesci a resistere?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> E poi lei era sposata e aveva una figlia, Pia. Nella causa di divorzio hanno messo in mezzo la figlia, credo, e ha scelto il padre.


Per scegliere Balotelli mi immagino la madre come stia messa...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che ci stai nascondendo, Buscopann? Se metto "I will survive" riesci a resistere?


Penso di sì..ma coi Village People non ce la faccio proprio. :carneval:

Buscopann (la regina del deserto)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per scegliere Balotelli mi immagino la madre come stia messa...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Da un modesto iPhone 5 il Golfo partenopeo  dieci minuti fa


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Punta della Campanella (penisola Sorrentina) , Capri e capo Posillipo


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> View attachment 9572
> Punta della Campanella (penisola Sorrentina) , Capri e capo Posillipo


Goditeli quei posti spendidi, pensa a chi abita nella bassa padana avvolto nella nebbia e nel nulla!


----------



## Palladiano (8 Dicembre 2014)

Eh già


----------



## Flavia (8 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io fotografo per non dimenticare, per non lasciar scivolare immediatamente un’emozione laddove volge il destino di tutti, verso l’oblìo.
> Fermare un’emozione nel tempo, lo risottolineo perchè è quella la cosa che m’incanta.
> Fermare il ricordo in uno scatto, congelare l’istante è una possibilità che ha il sapore di sublime.
> *Anna Pianura, fotografia umanista
> ...


amo fotografare i fiori
i loro colori, fermare un particolare
di un petalo, o una foglia
peccato non poter racchiudere
nell'immagine anche i profumi
(ma sono una pessima fotografa)


----------



## Nicka (8 Dicembre 2014)

Il parco dove sono cresciuta, completamente abbandonato...era veramente bello, questo è quello che rimane...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> View attachment 9571
> 
> Da un modesto iPhone 5 il Golfo partenopeo  dieci minuti fa


è quello che si diceva qualche post fa... a volte non importa lo strumento con cui si fotografa. non tutti hanno reflex da urlo e soprattutto le capacità per usarle. trovo sia uno splendido scatto.



Hellseven ha detto:


> View attachment 9572
> Punta della Campanella (penisola Sorrentina) , Capri e capo Posillipo


bellissimo


Flavia ha detto:


> amo fotografare i fiori
> i loro colori, fermare un particolare
> di un petalo, o una foglia
> peccato non poter racchiudere
> ...


anch'io come te amo fotografare fiori.. e natura in genere. E' vero che non si può racchiudere il profumo, ma ci sono certi scatti così belli...che a guardarli, ti fanno ripensare anche al delicato profumo che hai sentito avvicinandoti ai fiori per ritrarli.. 


Nicka ha detto:


> Il parco dove sono cresciuta, completamente abbandonato...era veramente bello, questo è quello che rimane...


peccato. bello il b/n rende ancor più l'idea dell'abbandono...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Dicembre 2014)

*...quelle foto che restano nella memoria*



Lo scatto è di Claude P. Detloff

Una lunga fila di soldati sta marciando verso un treno che li porterà la fronte quando, un bambino di cinque anni (Whitey Bernard) scappa dalla madre per dare un ultimo saluto al padre.


----------



## hellstrom (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao,
sono nuovo e potrei  fare qualche  cazzata. 
Dato che non sono bravo con le parole mi presento 
con una foto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Dicembre 2014)

hellstrom ha detto:


> Ciao,
> sono nuovo e potrei  fare qualche  cazzata.
> Dato che non sono bravo con le parole mi presento
> con una foto.


Ciao hellstrom, benvenuto. 
Caspita...la tua foto ha colto proprio l'attimo!


----------



## Tradito? (12 Dicembre 2014)

uno scorcio della costiera amalfitana


----------



## Tradito? (12 Dicembre 2014)

ed un paesino della Basilicata


----------



## hellstrom (12 Dicembre 2014)

hellstrom ha detto:


> Ciao,
> sono nuovo e potrei  fare qualche  cazzata.
> Dato che non sono bravo con le parole mi presento
> con una foto.


Grazie, ma con il cellulare è spesso solo fortuna.
Tanto per ammorbarvi ne posto un'altra...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Dicembre 2014)

hellstrom ha detto:


> Grazie, ma con il cellulare è spesso solo fortuna.
> Tanto per ammorbarvi ne posto un'altra...


molto belli...

Come gli scacchi o la scrittura la fotografia è una questione di scelta tra una serie di possibilità, solo che, nel caso della fotografia, il loro numero non è finito, ma infinito.
(John Szarkowski)


----------



## ologramma (14 Dicembre 2014)

hellstrom ha detto:


> Grazie, ma con il cellulare è spesso solo fortuna.
> Tanto per ammorbarvi ne posto un'altra...


Mercati Trainei?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao benvenuto hellstrom, e' bello trovare un altro hell. [emoji3] io non sono strom sono seven e i nostri Nick hanno la stessa radice come Fabrizio e Fabio, Luca e Lucio, Lorenza e Lorena ... Simpatica sta cosa[emoji6]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Il Vesuvio oggi si poteva toccare con mano tanto era limpida e tersa l'aria [emoji4]


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> View attachment 9598
> Il Vesuvio oggi si poteva toccare con mano tanto era limpida e tersa l'aria [emoji4]



Che invidia!:up:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Approfitta delle vacanze di Natale e vieni a visitarla[emoji6] caffe' e sfogliatella li offro io


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Approfitta delle vacanze di Natale e vieni a visitarla[emoji6] caffe' e sfogliatella li offro io



Adesso non posso ma in  primavera vorrei venirci con Brunetta e rapire Amarax. :up:

Non vedo Napoli dal 67!

Ci consiglierai l'albergo.


----------



## hellstrom (14 Dicembre 2014)

*India*

Dato che siamo in periodo natalizio una foto che non c'entra niente col Natale...ma che spero faccia un po' pensare.
Il luogo è uno dei viali di New Delhi, la foto è di due anni fa. Il mosso è più o meno intenzionale.
La bambina è scalza.


----------



## hellstrom (3 Gennaio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mercati Trainei?


Yes.


----------



## Rudra (8 Gennaio 2015)

Un po' di Dolomiti:
Primo dell'anno a 3.265 m
Punta Rocca, Marmolada


----------



## Rudra (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dolomiti

L'Uomo e la Montagna


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

*complimenti a tutti*

sono una più bella dell'altra! e poi stili e temi così diversi...


----------



## Rudra (8 Gennaio 2015)

Castello di Santa Cristina, fotografato dalla Sasslong






Alpe di Siusi, panorama monocromo






Alpe di Siusi, mi siedo a guardare


----------



## ipazia (8 Gennaio 2015)

Rudra....che splendore...bellissime!!


----------



## Rudra (9 Gennaio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rudra....che splendore...bellissime!!


Grazie!!!


----------



## Rudra (9 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Questa mi piace molto


----------



## Rudra (9 Gennaio 2015)

Niente di panoramico stavolta. Ne metto due un po' sceme
_
Till McDonald's Do Us Part 
Finché McDonald's non ci separi_







_Nothing is lost, nothing is created, everything is transformed_ 
_ Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma_


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Niente di panoramico stavolta. Ne metto due un po' sceme
> _
> Till McDonald's Do Us Part
> Finché McDonald's non ci separi_
> ...


Stupende! E i loro titoli non sono da meno


----------



## Rudra (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Stupende! E i loro titoli non sono da meno


Grazie


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Begli scatti... non sono affatto sceme ! :carneval:


----------



## Rudra (27 Gennaio 2015)

Beh..... che è 'sto mortorio? 

Ripigliatevi susu

_*Sul viale del tramonto*_


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

*wow*

spettacolare !


----------



## Rudra (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> spettacolare !


Ma grazie!!


----------



## zadig (27 Gennaio 2015)

bella proprio!
Ma dove l'hai fatta, se si può sapere?


----------



## drusilla (27 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bella proprio!
> Ma dove l'hai fatta, se si può sapere?


Parco degli acquedotti forse?


----------



## ologramma (28 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Parco degli acquedotti forse?


Forse più vicina al raccordo anulare , via appia?


----------



## Rudra (28 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Parco degli acquedotti forse?


Proprio lì!


----------



## zadig (28 Gennaio 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Proprio lì!


pure a me sembrava quel posto!
Ma ha tante di quelle prospettive per fare foto... e poi la luce, a seconda dell'ora cambia tutto.


----------



## drusilla (28 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pure a me sembrava quel posto!
> Ma ha tante di quelle prospettive per fare foto... e poi la luce, a seconda dell'ora cambia tutto.


È un signor parco. Ma ce ne rendiamo conto di che abbiamo qui? poi adoro che abbia ancora i campi coltivati. Pensare che tutto l'agro romano era così... i palazzinari sono il male


----------



## zadig (28 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È un signor parco. Ma ce ne rendiamo conto di che abbiamo qui? poi adoro che abbia ancora i campi coltivati. Pensare che tutto l'agro romano era così... i palazzinari sono il male


eccome se me ne rendo conto..

hai mai visto quel casale nel parco della caffarella?
Non so cosa darei per vivere li e fare il pastore.
Ecco, quel tipo lo invidio davvero!


----------



## Rudra (28 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pure a me sembrava quel posto!
> Ma ha tante di quelle prospettive per fare foto... e poi la luce, a seconda dell'ora cambia tutto.


E' vero!!!


drusilla ha detto:


> È un signor parco. Ma ce ne rendiamo conto di che abbiamo qui? poi adoro che abbia ancora i campi coltivati.


Anche io lo adoro


> Pensare che tutto l'agro romano era così... i palazzinari sono il male


Già...


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2015)

tramonto di ieri in mezzo alla campagna, di fianco ai pioppi, a destra, a millemila km di distanza, si intravede il Monviso, molto triangolare come suo solito


----------



## Rudra (11 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> View attachment 9693
> 
> tramonto di ieri in mezzo alla campagna, di fianco ai pioppi, a destra, a millemila km di distanza, si intravede il Monviso, molto triangolare come suo solito



Bellina, un vero peccato sia un po' sfuocata 


Io vi lascio una foto scattata anni fa, a Bologna. Due vecchini sulla scalinata del Parco della Montagnola.

*Step by step 
*


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

La mia gita di compleanno... 
La notte ho dormito sul Lago di Garda, il giorno dopo sono andata a vedere il luogo più ardito d'Italia. Il santuario della Madonna della Corona. 3 ore di arrampicata (a salire...e 2 a scendere), 1540 gradini...il Santuario è letteralmente scavato nella roccia. Uno spettacolo, sia il panorama che ci si gode salendo sia la chiesa...all'interno si vedono le pareti nella roccia.
Morale della favola, oggi ho bisogno di Muscoril, ho le mani piene di vesciche perchè per aiutarmi ho usato dei bastoni, a scendere ho rischiato di perderci le caviglie almeno 5 volte, ma il posto è meraviglioso sul serio...


----------



## zadig (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia gita di compleanno...
> La notte ho dormito sul Lago di Garda, il giorno dopo sono andata a vedere il luogo più ardito d'Italia. Il santuario della Madonna della Corona. 3 ore di arrampicata (a salire...e 2 a scendere), 1540 gradini...il Santuario è letteralmente scavato nella roccia. Uno spettacolo, sia il panorama che ci si gode salendo sia la chiesa...all'interno si vedono le pareti nella roccia.
> Morale della favola, oggi ho bisogno di Muscoril, ho le mani piene di vesciche perchè per aiutarmi ho usato dei bastoni, a scendere ho rischiato di perderci le caviglie almeno 5 volte, ma il posto è meraviglioso sul serio...
> 
> ...


ed io, ingenuo, pensavo che dopo i festeggiamenti le vesciche le avresti avute altrove... 

Comunque belle fotine e bei posti.


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ed io, ingenuo, pensavo che dopo i festeggiamenti le vesciche le avresti avute altrove...
> 
> Comunque belle fotine e bei posti.


Mi venissero le vesciche in altri posti mi preoccuperei seriamente però!!! 
Tra l'altro...l'albergo a me pareva vuoto...quindi ci siamo fatti pochi problemi, solo la mattina affacciandoci sul balcone vista lago abbiamo visto che proprio la camera adiacente era occupata...il tizio ci ha guardati con sguardo torvissimo...


----------



## zadig (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi venissero le vesciche in altri posti mi preoccuperei seriamente però!!!
> Tra l'altro...l'albergo a me pareva vuoto...quindi ci siamo fatti pochi problemi, solo la mattina affacciandoci sul balcone vista lago abbiamo visto che proprio la camera adiacente era occupata...il tizio ci ha guardati con sguardo torvissimo...


la notte hai recitato quel passo dei promessi sposi?
"addio membri nascenti dall'acque ed elevati al cielo
palle ineguali, ma note a chi è cresciuto tra di voi
[SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]e impresse nella  sua mente non meno che l’aspetto dei suoi familiari"
etc etc


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la notte hai recitato quel passo dei promessi sposi?
> "addio membri nascenti dall'acque ed elevati al cielo
> palle ineguali, ma note a chi è cresciuto tra di voi
> e impresse nella  sua mente non meno che l’aspetto dei suoi familiari"
> etc etc


Me la ricordavo un attimo diversa...


----------



## zadig (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me la ricordavo un attimo diversa...


se vuoi ti recito pure il 5 maggio...


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se vuoi ti recito pure il 5 maggio...


Vai! 
Apprezzo particolarmente il Manzoni!


----------



## zadig (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vai!
> Apprezzo particolarmente il Manzoni!


Dedicata al mio pisellino:


  ei fu siccome immobile,
dato il mortal sospiro,
stette la pellacchia immemore
in attesa di tornare in tiro.
Così percossa, maneggiata,
la minchietta a testa in giù sta
muta pensando all’ultima
chiavata del zadig banale.
Non sa quando una simile
opportunità di esplorar pertugi
con una cruenta erezione
ancora capiterà.


 Lui spugnettante in solitaria
Vide il suo e picio e taque:
quando, con sollecitazione assidua,
cadde, risorse e giacque"


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Dedicata al mio pisellino:
> 
> 
> ei fu siccome immobile,
> ...


La vera poesia!!!


----------



## Traccia (10 Marzo 2015)

*consiglio!*

per voi che ci capite di fotografia...devo comprarmi una macchinetta seria...dove per 'seria' intendo non compatta. Ma allo stesso tempo non la voglio super ingombrante (sono pigra e mi stanco subito se una cosa non è agevole)...quindi ho escluso le reflex.
Poi tra le bridgee le mirrorlesspreferirei quest'ultime perchè fanno foto più professionali...
Voi che siete esperti di fotografia... che tipo diMirrorlessacquistare? Quale? senza spenderci un occhio della testa? (considerate che sono una pippa allucinante e che potrebbe essere solo un incentivo, una buona macchinetta, per imparare...e scoprire se mi appassiona...)
Fondamentalmente devo comprarne una perchè mi sono rotta di girare il mondo senza avere uno scatto di nulla se non con cellulari osceni. E voglio iniziare a mettere da parte un po' di ricordi anche su foto...


----------



## zadig (10 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> per voi che ci capite di fotografia...devo comprarmi una macchinetta seria...dove per 'seria' intendo non compatta. Ma allo stesso tempo non la voglio super ingombrante (sono pigra e mi stanco subito se una cosa non è agevole)...quindi ho escluso le reflex.
> Poi tra le bridgee le mirrorlesspreferirei quest'ultime perchè fanno foto più professionali...
> Voi che siete esperti di fotografia... che tipo diMirrorlessacquistare? Quale? senza spenderci un occhio della testa? (considerate che sono una pippa allucinante e che potrebbe essere solo un incentivo, una buona macchinetta, per imparare...e scoprire se mi appassiona...)
> Fondamentalmente devo comprarne una perchè mi sono rotta di girare il mondo senza avere uno scatto di nulla se non con cellulari osceni. E voglio iniziare a mettere da parte un po' di ricordi anche su foto...


una mirrorless fa foto di qualità indubbiamente inferiore ad una reflex ma, in compenso, la puoi portare con te più comodamente.
Lo dico perchè una fotocamera, se vuoi fare belle foto, la devi portare sempre con te.
Quale comprare? In genere chi più spende...
Io mi orienterei su Canon o Nikon, ma non sono un bravo fotografo.
Consiglio: non spenderci tanto, non sai se ti piacerà fotografare. E gli obiettivi buoni costano.


----------



## Traccia (10 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> una mirrorless fa foto di qualità indubbiamente inferiore ad una reflex ma, in compenso, la puoi portare con te più comodamente.
> Lo dico perchè una fotocamera, se vuoi fare belle foto, la devi portare sempre con te.
> Quale comprare? In genere chi più spende...
> Io mi orienterei su Canon o Nikon, ma non sono un bravo fotografo.
> Consiglio: non spenderci tanto, non sai se ti piacerà fotografare. E gli obiettivi buoni costano.


gracias!!!
tu che macchinetta hai?


----------



## zadig (10 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> gracias!!!
> tu che macchinetta hai?


a parte una compatta (Nikon) molto vecchia ed economica, ho una Nikon FE. A pellicola.
Guai a chi me la tocca!


----------



## Traccia (10 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a parte una compatta (Nikon) molto vecchia ed economica, ho una Nikon FE. A pellicola.
> Guai a chi me la tocca!


cavolo...tutta un'altra storia co quelle...(nostalgia)


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)




----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> View attachment 9831


ma è una tua foto?
Se sì, è davvero molto bella.


----------



## Homer (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma è una tua foto?
> Se sì, è davvero molto bella.


Si, l'ho fatta io, recente, recente......:up:
Per farla ho riemediato un volo allucinante :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, l'ho fatta io, recente, recente......:up:
> Per farla ho riemediato un volo allucinante :rotfl:


ne è valsa la pena, è bellissima!
Ma dov'eri?


----------



## Homer (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ne è valsa la pena, è bellissima!
> Ma dov'eri?


Come scritto in altro 3D, in culo al mondo.....


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come scritto in altro 3D, in culo al mondo.....


vicino all'equatore, si vede benissimo!
Comunque continua a piacermi il culo, pure se è del mondo


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Come scritto in altro 3D, in culo al mondo.....


ushuaia... fin del mundo...
troppo bella... nostalgiaaa!!!

eri in patagonia?


----------



## Homer (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ushuaia... fin del mundo...
> troppo bella... nostalgiaaa!!!
> 
> eri in patagonia?



Diciamo nell'emisfero opposto....


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo nell'emisfero opposto....


mi aspetto un 3d ad hoc con molte foto dedicate  voglio che il popolo capisca dove molti verranno destinati


----------



## Homer (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi aspetto un 3d ad hoc con molte foto dedicate  voglio che il popolo capisca dove molti verranno destinati



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Allora conviene a tutti fare i bravi, sono zone molto poco ospitali


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo nell'emisfero opposto....



WOWWWWWWWWWW
io a luglio andrò in Islanda...non vedo l'ora...tu l'hai vista?

(sono a caccia di consigli, mi sto organizzando il viaggio da sola...il mio uomo trascorrerà le ferie con la sua piccoletta e a me piace troppo viaggiare per conto mio  sto facendo anche un corso di foto per conservare almeno qualche ricordo dei posti che visito...l'islanda a mio avviso si presterà molto bene a fare foto mozzafiato!!!)


----------



## Rudra (18 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> View attachment 9831


Bella!
( hai la versione a colori anche?)


----------



## Homer (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> WOWWWWWWWWWW
> io a luglio andrò in Islanda...non vedo l'ora...tu l'hai vista?
> 
> (sono a caccia di consigli, mi sto organizzando il viaggio da sola...il mio uomo trascorrerà le ferie con la sua piccoletta e a me piace troppo viaggiare per conto mio  sto facendo anche un corso di foto per conservare almeno qualche ricordo dei posti che visito...l'islanda a mio avviso si presterà molto bene a fare foto mozzafiato!!!)


Si.


----------

